# Nights With Alice Cooper!



## Sinister (Apr 18, 2004)

I don't believe this needs ANY explanation. Read on people, especially you Raxl:

If you're at all like me, then music figures prominently in your celebration of the Halloween season. Whether you're spinning bands like Black Sabbath, The Misfits, Type O Negative, Midnight Syndicate, Rob Zombie or any number of others, "horror music" can really help create that dark atmosphere that can enhance your Halloween experience.

And this week, there is one horror music legend that's offering to help you with that Halloween experience. Shock rock icon Alice Cooper, who hosts his own radio show, "Nights With Alice Cooper" in several markets across the country, is offering a week's (well, almost a week's) worth of horror entertainment with his "Six Nights of Fright." Cooper's shows will feature interviews with famous horror movie directors and well known musicians. Those scheduled to appear include Wes Craven, John Carpenter. Rob Zombie, Ozzy Osbourne, Glenn Danzig, Gene Simmons, Ronnie James Dio, Al Jourgensen and many more.

Here is a brief rundown of Alice Cooper's remaining "Six Nights of Fright":

TUESDAY 10/25 - Alice chats with horror masters Wes Craven and Rob Zombie; has CDs of spooky songs to give away on his website, spins a special Halloween Tuesday Bluesday song, plus he serves up a strange Pink Floyd cover. To keep things in the holiday spirit, Alice tells tales of "famous last words," and also plays a ton of dark and dangerous music.

WEDNESDAY 10/26 - Those appearing include Mr. Ghostbuster himself, Dan Akroyd, and Alice also chats with his pal, the self-proclaimed "master of the moon," also known as legendary singer Ronnie James Dio.

THURSDAY 10/27 - Alice has interviews with an unholy trinity of spooky souls: film director John Carpenter, dark rocker Glenn Danzig and a man who is better known as a Twisted Sister, Dee Snider!

FRIDAY 10/28 - Alice Cooper will have in-depth chats with legendary Black Sabbath frontman Ozzy Osbourne and Ministry's Al Jourgensen, and will serve up scary and rarely-heard songs from favorites like Led Zeppelin, AC/DC and Motley Crue.

MONDAY 10/31 - The Halloween show. The rock is more mysterious, dark and compelling than ever, and the guests, well, who could possibly be more terrifying than Gene Simmons of KISS?! Plus, Alice chats with Elvira, who may just get in a catfight with Alice's own Mistress Kitty! There's a boatload of devilish music and mayhem from The Beatles, Stones, Lynyrd Skynyrd, and of course, the deep cuts only Alice Cooper plays for his faithful minions.

Not sure if you get "Nights With Alice Cooper"? Visit this link and find out!

- Dave Manack

This is from _Dread Central_ today. If this isn't enough to get your Halloween juices flowing then you're dead, walking around and someone needs to shoot you in the head before you amass an entire army of the dead that thrive on human flesh. You can believe I'll be calling my radio station today!

Here's the url: http://www.nightswithalicecooper.com/alicecoopercom/affiliates.asp


----------

